# Yellow River



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Went out to the river today. Started out fishing from the mouth of the river where it meets the bay and worked my way up stream. Fished for about 5 hrs. Tossed white, black,purple , watermelon red, baby bass, crawdad, and various other colors and patterns. Didnt catch a thing!!! trick worms, senkos, lizards, frogs, jigs and crawdads. Only thing I didnt toss was spinnerbaits or crankbaits. Usually I dont though. Prefer plastics. Only thing I had was a few hits from warmouths I believe and just couldnt connect. Saw a huge asre cotton mouth THICK as my arm. Has any one been out to Yellow lately? Usually I do pretty good.


----------



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

went today,put in at 87. caught 5 bass on spinnerbait,6 bluegill on worms and 2 warmouth.the cottonmouths are everywhere!!!!!saw 3 monsters!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

What color boat where you in? Did you fish above the bridge or below? What color skirts did you have on your spinnerbaits? You caught those warmouth on worms also? Usually I ll have them try to take my worm bass fishing,


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't float under any low hanging trees or brush, or you may have an unwelcomed visitor.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

This time of year, when the bass bite gets slow due to weather fronts, i usually switch to a white beetle spin and tear up the warmouth.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Bbagwell said:


> This time of year, when the bass bite gets slow due to weather fronts, i usually switch to a white beetle spin and tear up the warmouth.


So with that beetle spin you just toss it towards the bank and reel it back? You treat it like a regular spinner bait? Dont you get hung up alot on debris and logs?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i like to put a 3" craw on a shakey head for the warmouth  plus it give me a chance to catch that random bass that's hungry


----------



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> What color boat where you in? Did you fish above the bridge or below? What color skirts did you have on your spinnerbaits? You caught those warmouth on worms also? Usually I ll have them try to take my worm bass fishing,


i have a blue crystal craft with a 30 nissian;fished above the bridge to boiling creek and drifted back down,skirts were green and yellow with small willow leaf blades.i fish yellow quite a bit,just look for the guy with long hair in a little blue boat with too much motor.


----------

